# Dutch Surprise...



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a lovely Dutch born from an experimental litter (Dutch buck x Piebald doe)...

...and he's blue!



















This picture is just a fail in so many ways... :roll: :lol:










Sarah xxx


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

love the last 'action shot' picture


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

She's very pretty.Is piebald just random patches?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Piebald is recessive spotting.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It is recessive spotting that doesn't fit a standard variety description. Broken, even and Dutch are all recessive spotted varieties, but a piebald mouse is just a patchy recessive spotted 

Sarah xxx


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

That's what I wondered,thanks. Can they be shown?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Not as piebald, no. They have to be broken, even, or dutch.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

I thought it would be too easy to show random patterns  lol


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

He is a little cutie - although I think he has a bad boy side if that last photo is anything to go by :lol: What colours do dutch markings come in SarahY? I only know some of the NMC markings with mine only being my pets but this variety has really caught my attention


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

He has such cute big eyes!


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

> This picture is just a fail in so many ways...


I totally cracked up! Your caption is perfect!

Your dutch is cute!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It looks quite a decent mouse Sarah,Mick would be keen to learn you have blues,they are his preferred colour.You can show dutch in any standardised colour Zany,lilac ,blue ,fawn,agouti,silver,dove,if it's a recognised variety it's accepted.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

SarahC said:


> It looks quite a decent mouse Sarah,Mick would be keen to learn you have blues,they are his preferred colour.You can show dutch in any standardised colour Zany,lilac ,blue ,fawn,agouti,silver,dove,if it's a recognised variety it's accepted.


Thank you SarahC  They are such a pretty variety :love1


----------



## EarnBigGlobal (Nov 10, 2010)

Dutch are so pretty. Its the mouse that first got me interested in mice. Yours look great!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, he's really pretty! Congrats- beautiful in blue!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Very cute! And nice action shot! xD


----------



## Loveydovey (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the dutch markings, i used to breed dutch rabbits. what a cutie it is, are they a common breed?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

He is so sweet! I too got a suprise dutch from a litter of piebalds-I think she was just random pattening but I'll inbreed to test. I'm loving the blue dutch!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

And LOOK! A couple of weeks later, same pose, more poo!! :shock: 









You can just see his incomplete cheek patch in this photo:









The other blue Dutch in the litter, she has a tiny smudge of blue under the other ear:









And while I'm on the subject of Dutch, I've been doing a few experimental litters to see if I can raise the saddle up to the middle of the mouse.

This is a baby from a show Dutch litter sporting an average looking saddle:









One of the experimental babies, the saddle is quite a bit higher and fairly straight:









Lovely high saddle on this baby doe, but not very straight :lol:









Sarah xxx


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

loving the mice...is there a website that specifies the proper markings and titles for mice...ie you say 'dutch' ...do all dutch have the lower half marked with markings around the face or is it just the solid marking around the lower half of the body?....

and yes he is very cute...even if he does have little surprises in some shots lol


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

A description of the English variety standards as set down by the NMC can be found here:
http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/breeds.php

This website has lots of varieties, including varieties that can't be shown in England:
http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/index.html

Dutch is to have a coloured saddle and a patch on each cheek. This is the NMC standard for Dutch:
"Eye colour to be as in standardised variety. In Dutch marked the face or cheek markings should be evenly balanced, a patch covering each side of the face, extending below the eye but not including the whiskers, and not joining between the ears at the narrowest part of the blaze. The cheek markings should not run underneath the jaw. The saddle should come well up from the tail to the middle of the body and be clean cut, top and under. Tail stop to be approximately halfway along the tail. The stops on the hind feet should come halfway between the tips of the toes and the hock. Colour of markings should be carried out in the ears. The coloured markings may be any standard colour."

The second blue Dutch is a particularly bad example of the variety because she is missing her cheek markings, but she is still very useful as a breeder because she will balance those Dutch I have with too much colour on their cheeks.

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Lovely Sarah... i'm totally jealous of your mice, as always. If you have any spare spotty blues you don't need in the future... I would love to put blue in my brokens! hehe

W xx


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

SarahY said:


> The other blue Dutch in the litter, she has a tiny smudge of blue under the other ear:


Ooo, I LOVE this little doe Sarah! She's beautiful!


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

:lol: Just a cutie!
Last photo is just too awesome for words


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

You have such stunning mice!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Good work! Blue is a fantastic color and I love it in dutch, with or without poo :love1


----------

